# More questions on wood pellet boilers



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I had my new wood pellet burning boiler installed a few days ago and whilst it's not been properly set up yet I'm already very impressed with running costs. 

However, start up seems to be a bit hit & miss.... Sometimes it starts on the first attempt and sometimes not. This morning, I'm on 4th try and still no joy. Whilst this could be simply because it's not properly set up yet it could equally be a design flaw in the particular boiler that was installed. 

Fortunately, I haven't paid them yet so I still have room for manoeuvre.

So my questions for those who have wood pellet burning boilers are:

What make/model/output do you have?

What is your start up procedure?

Is the start up usually successful first time?

What is your cleaning procedure?

How often do you clean?

Are you happy with the boiler you have?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sobral (May 24, 2010)

*Pellet Stove*

We have had a pellet stove for 4 years now. The make is MCZ (Italian). Model Saturn (8KW). The only problems we have had was when the chimney was blocked by a sparrows nest (the pressure switch tripped due to the obstruction in the flue pipe), and this year the main fan had to be replaced. There are a couple of things to check (Very basic) Check the level of the pellets, Check that the grate is properly inserted and check whether the ignition plug heats to cause the combustion of the pellets.
I would suggest that you have the supplier and installer back and get them to run through the lighting procedure to your satisfaction. Pellet stoves do not need a lot of setting up, and should start immediately after installation. This applies to pellet boilers as well.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As mine is a hybrid i.e. pellet burner + Feed+hopper but using existing "boiler" can only comment had absolutely zero issues over firing, it's set to automatic 24/7 as it will also if reguired bring hot water to temperature, ash I check a couple of times a week but generally only empty once a week (during winter) less for glass, did have an issue with one lot of pellets, I'd get installer back


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm sure the installer must have told you that you can get ignition problems if the pellets have too high a moisture content, should be less than 10%. You can get batches which are too high because of bad storage, try a moisture meter if you haven't already done so.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure the installer must have told you that you can get ignition problems if the pellets have too high a moisture content, should be less than 10%. You can get batches which are too high because of bad storage, try a moisture meter if you haven't already done so.


No he hadn't told me that but now I know it, I can make sure I maintain a stock in the boiler room which is always nice & warm.

Thanks.


----------

